# trash won't empty--error 8062



## Qfxz (Feb 11, 2008)

Imac 17", G5, 600MHz, 10.4.11, 1.8GHz, 512 RAM, combo drive, 160GB HD, 250GB LaCie external

I try to empty the trash, error 8062 appears with the 'stop' or 'continue' button, I click continue, the empty trash prompt box disappears, the trash does not.

there is a file in the trash which will not open (ffmpeg_0.0.9y), when I click on it the finder window resets (I never get to see the file contents, possibly to authenticate permissions?)

also, when I drag a file from the trash to the desktop it 'copies' it to the desktop and a copy remains in the trash which results in multiple copies of the same file (in trash when deleted again).

I an TechToolsPro 4 and DiskWarrior, I ran disk Utility, I went to the terminal with this command:

sudo chflags -R nouchg ~/.Trash/*
sudo rm -R ~/.Trash

the response is 'invalid directory' (<---this terminal command was from a macosx forum post from 2001, I need something a bit more current).  I found no help online from any posts that work, all were old, even the ones addressing 10.4 error 8062 were of no help.  I have all the latest Tiger updates installed.  TechTool corrected 'file structures', corrected 'finder info' on all volumes needing such, icons and anything else.  Nothing showed that '.trash' had any problems.
After running TechTools I decided to restart and then try emptying the trash, still have the same problem.

HELP?

what is the proper string to the trash?  what is the proper command in Terminal to empty trash?  
this ---> is not the proper thread --*sudo rm -R ~/.Trash*, at least, not for 10.4.

Any help is greatly appreciated, I have spent the past two days working on this with nothing conclusive.  It won't be a problem until the trash is full.  I then imagine it will be like the 'dawn of the dead' where all the 'dead' files will roam my desktop...

Thanks for any feedback

JQ


----------



## kbear (Feb 11, 2008)

See if this helps:

http://lists.apple.com/archives/macos-x-server/2003/May/msg00459.html


----------



## kbear (Feb 11, 2008)

See if this helps:

http://lists.apple.com/archives/macos-x-server/2003/May/msg00459.html


----------



## kbear (Feb 13, 2008)

This is the third time I've tried to post this over the past few days...

Give these instructions a try.

Emptying the Trash
In some circumstances, folders for which you do not have write
permission can end up in the Trash; and you will not be able to
delete them or the files contained in them. Remember that in Mac OS X
there is not a single Trash folder. Instead, each user has a Trash
folder in the Home directory (named ".Trash"). There is also a Trash
folder for the startup volume, and Trash folders for other volumes or
disks. When a user throws away a file on a local non-startup volume,
the name of the folder on that volume is "/.Trashes/UID", where UID
is the user ID number of the user (which may be seen in NetInfo
Manager). In either case, all Trash folders are hidden from the user
in the Finder. In these situations you can either start up into Mac
OS 9 to locate the files and delete them, or you can use the Terminal
application. Issues with emptying the Trash are much less likely to
occur in Mac OS X 10.2 or later, since the Finder empties the Trash
as the root user. However, issues may still occur with files on
remote volumes for which your local root user has no special
privileges.

Warning: Typographical error or misuse of the "rm -rf" command can
result in severe data loss. Insertion of a space in the wrong place
could result in the complete deletion of data on your hard disk, for
example. You may wish to copy and paste the commands below into a
text editor to verify spacing. Follow these steps to delete Trash
for the logged-in user:

1. Open the Terminal application.
2. Type: sudo rm -rf
Note: Type a space after "-rf". The command does not work without the
space. Do not press Return until Step 6.
3. Open your Trash.
4. Choose Select All from the Edit menu.
5. Drag all of your Trash into the Terminal window. This causes the
Terminal window to automatically fill in the name and location of
each item in your Trash.
6. Press Return.

All of the items in your Trash are deleted. As an alternative method,
you may execute these commands. The second and third commands will
delete Trash belonging to other users. The commands are:

sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/
sudo rm -rf /.Trashes/
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/<volumename>/.Trashes/

Respectively, this permanently deletes all files in the current
user's Trash, the startup volume Trash, and the Trash for other
volumes (if any). These commands cannot delete locked files. To
unlock locked files, see technical document 106272: " Mac OS X: About
Trash, Deleting Locked Files ".

Note: The sudo command can be used to temporarily obtain super user
status and change permissions on files that otherwise could not be
changed. However it is only available if you are logged in as an
Admin user, and it requires an Admin user password for authentication.


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 13, 2008)

Your post got flagged as SPAM because it was just a link which is similar to a lot of SPAM posts that we get.


----------



## kbear (Feb 14, 2008)

Understood.  However I would think that lists.apple.com might be recognized as a legit URL. Or do you leave it totally up to software to make the decision?


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't believe the board software has any white list for URLs.  Also since you are new it puts higher weight on threads that are just links of a few words with only a link because it's very much like SPAM we were getting before.  People would register and spam 6 threads and then go away so this gets rid of most of it.


----------



## OmTara (Mar 10, 2008)

Same Trash trouble as you all. The problem cleared once when I disconnected my external hard drive. Ah! The beautiful sound of the trash crumpling.  But then it did it again. 

Seems like another endemic issue in the world of osx.


----------



## OmTara (Mar 10, 2008)

Try this:

Eject any external hard drive
try toempty the trash

If this doesn't work:
Open up the external hard drive again
Then eject the external hard drive
Then empty the trash.

It works!


----------



## OmTara (Mar 10, 2008)

Try this:

Eject any external hard drive
try toempty the trash

If this doesn't work:
Open up the external hard drive again
Then eject the external hard drive
Then empty the trash.

It works!


----------



## seajhay (Mar 11, 2008)

i had the same problem. i think the only variation i had before the issue was a program that let me monitor my .Mac account. it let me check/shortcut to things on the .Mac account. not sure, but i think it was a trial software.  after i wasn't using the feature, and i kind of forgot that is was living in my toolbar. i delt with the non emptying trash, and it would only empty [crumple] if i clicked on the item for more info. once the program 'cancelled' [meaning it was no longer in my toolbar, i noticed i no longer had the problem.   i was guessing that since it was linked to my .Mac account, it started up with the computer and so it was always there until the program  'ended' 

i think i had too many shots of espresso this morning...


----------

